# Favorite Architectural City



## ShadderdGlass (Nov 11, 2014)

*I want to know... what are some really interesting architectural cities across the world?*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Brasilia, New York and Paris. Those are the first ones that came to my mind.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

London for its vast range of styles


----------



## kgixiaoer (Nov 22, 2014)

London for its vast range of styles


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

London for its vast range of styles


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

London for its vast range of styles


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Styles for its vast range of London


----------



## Londonese (Sep 20, 2014)

For London its styles range vast


----------



## onerepublic (Nov 26, 2014)

Of Course Barcelona , Spain .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Genoa,Paris and London


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

Amsterdam and Venice have fantastic connections to water. Amsterdam rocks some great modern architecture too.

Tokyo for it's amazing fine grain urbanism that somehow combines extreme individualism and striking conformity.

Hong Kong for it's pencil towers, mix of ludicrous density and lush greenery.


----------

